# Fractal Design Kelvin: Kompakt-Wakü mit Vollkupfer-Radiator ab 91 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Dezember 2014)

*Fractal Design Kelvin: Kompakt-Wakü mit Vollkupfer-Radiator ab 91 Euro*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Fractal Design Kelvin: Kompakt-Wakü mit Vollkupfer-Radiator ab 91 Euro*

					Fractal Design hat die Kelvin-Serie bestehend aus vorerst drei Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen veröffentlicht. Je eine Ausführung kommt mit 120, 240 respektive 360 mm großem Radiator daher. Die Besonderheit: Neben dem CPU-Kühlblock soll auch der Radiator komplett aus Kupfer bestehen. Preislich werden zwischen 91 und 128 Euro fällig.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Fractal Design Kelvin: Kompakt-Wakü mit Vollkupfer-Radiator ab 91 Euro*


----------



## Noctua (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Kelvin: Kompakt-Wakü mit Vollkupfer-Radiator ab 91 Euro*

Wird es dazu noch einen ausführlichen Test geben? Mich interessiert vor allem die Lautstärke der Pumpe und die Kühlleistung. Wenn man beim 360er Modell ggf. noch einen GPU-Kühler mit reinhängen kann, wäre das Top.


----------



## sinchilla (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Kelvin: Kompakt-Wakü mit Vollkupfer-Radiator ab 91 Euro*

HEXUS Mobile Beta  guckste hier! Besser als andere und erweiterbar aber wenn man bereits nen anständigen luftkühler besitzt lohnts sich nich wirklich. Man kann die Pumpe auf 9 Volt regeln sonst is sie recht laut weil sie auch andre Komponenten versorgen soll


----------



## Hyper87 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Kelvin: Kompakt-Wakü mit Vollkupfer-Radiator ab 91 Euro*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob die 360er Variante besser kühlt als Corsairs H110


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Kelvin: Kompakt-Wakü mit Vollkupfer-Radiator ab 91 Euro*



Noctua schrieb:


> Wird es dazu noch einen ausführlichen Test geben? Mich interessiert vor allem die Lautstärke der Pumpe und die Kühlleistung. Wenn man beim 360er Modell ggf. noch einen GPU-Kühler mit reinhängen kann, wäre das Top.



Ein Test in Planung, aber noch ohne festen Termin.
Aufgrund der verbauten Komponenten würde ich bei der Leistung keine Probleme erwarten. Die Radiatoren ähneln stark den Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 und da sehe ich bei einem 3×120-mm-Modell kein großes Problem, wenn CPU und GPU gekühlt werden sollen. Die Lautstärke der Pumpe wird dagegen spannend.


----------



## Noctua (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Kelvin: Kompakt-Wakü mit Vollkupfer-Radiator ab 91 Euro*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ein Test in Planung, aber noch ohne festen Termin.
> Aufgrund der verbauten Komponenten würde ich bei der Leistung keine Probleme erwarten. Die Radiatoren ähneln stark den Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 und da sehe ich bei einem 3×120-mm-Modell kein großes Problem, wenn CPU und GPU gekühlt werden sollen. Die Lautstärke der Pumpe wird dagegen spannend.


Ok...danke für die Infos. Rein für die CPU würde es sich nicht lohnen, die bekomme ich trotz Übertaktung gut mit Luft gekühlt. Nur die Grafikkarte ist mit 4x DSR schon grenzwertig was die Lautstärke angeht. Dann warte ich mal ab, wann der Test kommt.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Kelvin: Kompakt-Wakü mit Vollkupfer-Radiator ab 91 Euro*

Hat mir der H220-X, beziehungsweise H240-X ja große Konkurrenz, glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht dass die Kelvin da mithalten kann.

Aber, ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Kelvin: Kompakt-Wakü mit Vollkupfer-Radiator ab 91 Euro*

Anscheinend wird die Alphacool DC-LT 2400 als Pumpe eingesetzt. Das gleich gilt für die Alphacool Eisberg. 

Fractal S24 vs. Alphacool 240: 110€ vs. 88€, Pumpendrehzahl 2400 U/min vs. 3600 U/min (9V und 7V Adapter enthalten). 

Da die Komponenten in beiden Fällen von Alpacool stammen sollte der Unterschied eigentlich nicht sonderlich groß ausfallen.

Hier noch ein Ergebnis mit reduzierter Pumpendrehzahl über das Adapterkabel: (Prime 95, Intel Xeon E5 2678W auf 3,6 GHz übertaktet) 

Cooler Master Eisberg = Alpacool Eisberg 240(?) = Fractal S24 (?): Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L im Test
*

Edit: Bei Sekunde 15 wird deutlich, dass die Alphacool DC-LT 2400 eingesetzt wird. *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8g-gV5HBCgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bandicoot (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Kelvin: Kompakt-Wakü mit Vollkupfer-Radiator ab 91 Euro*

Wieder ne Neue Wakü im Kompakt Bereich. Ich hab immer noch die Corsair H70  und ne H50  seit ihrem Release im Betrieb. 
Hätte ich damals gewusst das die so ewig halten hätte ich 2 von jeder Gekauft.


----------

